# A bluetooth speaker dock with premium audio that plays nice with Android



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's the Sound Stack from Soundfreaq. They have a remote app in the play store and it has a usb input on the back to charge any android phone. Sound is really exceptional in all testing and I'm enjoying this thing as an everyday music player in my living room. About $100 off retail right now on amazon. Almost half the price of a bose with what I'm sure is comparable sound.

here's the review if you'd like, There's a video walkthrough as well


----------

